
Phishing attacks taking advantage of automatic Google Calendar events - doener
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/06/22/google-calendar-phising-scam/
======
pferde
"It's quite sad some people are finding such ingenious ways to extort money
out of naive users."

To me, it's quite sad that some (Google) people even consider implementing
something like automatic event creation from untrusted sources. It's not 1980
anymore, we have known for a long time now that there are indeed bad people on
the Internet.

At this point, dismissing such ideas should be as instinctive as not putting
your hand into the fire.

